# My new Ford Fiesta ST2 / Panther Black!



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

*[[PICTURE HEAVY & SORRY FOR HUGE PICS]]*

Disclaimer - I am a novice at detailing and have joined here in hopes of learning more and more, which I have already. I just find the more I clean and detail the car, the more I learn each time!

So with it being dry today and the fez being absolutely filthy, I decided to give it a good clean!

I firstly blasted all the wheel, arches and as much of the underbody/skirts I could reach to free most of the muck and get it off the car! Then got onto the wheels and sorted those out first! I then got to try magifoam from Autobrite for the first time, since ordering as part of their discounted deal!

It's proper thick unlike the normal karcher snow foam I've been using and the lance is really powerful with great adjustments for the speed/pattern.

When it got blasted



A good 5-10 minutes and it was still on the car doing it's thing!


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

I then continued with a rinse and the usual two bucket method! I did attempt to use my leaf blower to dry the car, but it's gonna take some getting used too and remembering where all the drips end up coming from. (Wing mirrors!!!!) But it was great help blasting the water out of the grilles! :grin:

I am going to try the wet microfibre & detailing spray to attempt to dry the car next time. As I have added a few swirls into my paint with me being a novice at detailing, I think this is where I'm going wrong!




I then waxed the whole car with DoDo juice, absolute killer going over a whole car but has got to be done really lol. I then decided to try some sealant I've got from Autobrite now I know I should of used this first but was spur of moment thing so it went on top of the wax!


However it did leave me with an amazing finish and the car looked so nice


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

I then decided to go back to my color scheme of Black & Green by finally adding some overlays and a couple of stickers I've had longer than the car lol!

(Black & green was my old theme on my previous Fiesta ST MK6. I had thought about just keeping my car factory looking, but it didn't last for long, I like to modify and make my cars my own and whilst not to most peoples taste it is to mine and I absolutely love how the stickers have made a nice little touch!






Then today I woke up and it had rained the night before so I found some really cool beading!






Went for a little drive and here is some dirt beading haha!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

great work,best colour imo


----------



## Woodsy (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163294


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

ardenvxr said:


> great work,best colour imo


Thanks mate!



Woodsy said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163294


I've posted the pics correctly, I used imgur, just didn't realize the pics would be so huge!


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

Good results and a nice car... Not a fan of the green bits but it's your car.


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

Woodsy said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163294


This does work better, going to sort out pics! Thanks!


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

Coby said:


> Good results and a nice car... Not a fan of the green bits but it's your car.


Thanks mate. I'm still learning a lot but absolutely love keeping a clean car!

- Pictures should now be fixed, thanks again.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice car. You weren't kidding about the huge pics were you!


----------



## glover18 (Dec 26, 2013)

Love the green flashes. Car looks great. Also did my first major detail (novice style) today...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=328708

Feels great seeing your car gleaming after hours of hard work.


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

richtea78 said:


> Nice car. You weren't kidding about the huge pics were you!


Thanks! Yeah iPhone pics lol.



glover18 said:


> Love the green flashes. Car looks great. Also did my first major detail (novice style) today...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=328708
> 
> Feels great seeing your car gleaming after hours of hard work.


Thanks mate!

Yeah it's a great feeling shame it gets dirty again though! However always look forward to the next clean!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks great mate!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

proper that and i love the tax disc holder :lol:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

By far the best colour looks smart


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

Great work mate. Lovely colour and lovely car.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice car and I love the black and green theme you got going on looks like you done a great job with the clean up


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks great, I have one of these too. How are you finding the car?


----------



## MonsterST (Aug 4, 2013)

tonyy said:


> Looks great:thumb:


Thanks!



Bradders said:


> Looks great mate!


Thanks!



suspal said:


> proper that and i love the tax disc holder :lol:


Hahaa and only cost like £1.50 something!



R14CKE said:


> By far the best colour looks smart


Thanks bud, love my panther black. My previous MK6 ST was also panther black!



croydesurf said:


> Great work mate. Lovely colour and lovely car.


Thanks mate!



bazz said:


> nice car and I love the black and green theme you got going on looks like you done a great job with the clean up


Thanks mate, some people love the black/green theme others really dislike it haha!



T.D.K said:


> Looks great, I have one of these too. How are you finding the car?


Thanks, what color you got? I absolutely love it, what a step up from the MK6. Pulls like a train for what it is and it handles superbly!


----------

